#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  پلاگین رتوش چهره در فیلم برای نرم افزار افترافکت و پریمیر

## ghazall

با سلام  پلاگین رتوش چهره در فیلم برای نرم افزار افترافکت و پریمیر که به صورت اتوماتیک اقدام به روتوش چهره در فیلم می نماید .البته جهت این کار نیاز به یک سیستم بسیار قوی است تا زمان رندر کم شود .مورد مصرف در فیلمها و مراسم جشن ازدواج. با تشکر

----------

*amin69_k*,*DPS12*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hassan99*,*tamir405*,*محمد سا*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

